# It's Somewhat Official: Fox's New Online Content Policy Turns Hulu Viewers Into Pirates



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Huluâ€™s good for stimulating more than multi-billion-dollar buyout bids; as it turns out, the service can send impatient content-seekers to illegal P2P downloads in droves, too. Just a few weeks ago, we speculated whether or not Foxâ€™s new eight day delay for online content would send those of you without a cable subscription to Pirate Bay, or if the online horde would patiently wait the extra week for their Family Guy fix. Well, the policyâ€™s gone live, and it looks like online viewers arenâ€™t the sit around and wait type."

Full Story Here


----------

